# New camera..lot of pics mostly MoJie...:)..



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

the bf got the new camera so I have the best models to test it out.....


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What is Mojie eating!? Awesome new pictures, your crew is very attractive & I love their puppias


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> What is Mojie eating!? Awesome new pictures, your crew is very attractive & I love their puppias


thanks..LOL...I was upwrapping a package and he got the popcorn in the box...LOL..silly boy....you're good...you know your Puppias!!.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Not only do you have the best models to capture you have the most beautiful models to capture! UGH! Look at those faces! LOL @ Mojie in the last photo. What a little sneaker!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awwl  LOVE the pics!!! They are soooooooo cute :love1:


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

**LOVE!!!** What kind of camera Moni...you must share that detail.  I'd love a new camera....


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you ladies!!




MChis said:


> **LOVE!!!** What kind of camera Moni...you must share that detail.  I'd love a new camera....



Heather....LOL...I don't know much about camera....he told me it's a Olympus epl2 .....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww so cute!!!


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazing pics!! Very professional - those first 3 look like modelling shoots - doesn't hurt to have such adorable models!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I love these babies! Nice pics.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It's an Oly Pen.. hubby bought that cam for me for xmas.
It's pretty good but I found the auto focus slooooow.


Cutie doggies as always!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you !!



KittyD said:


> It's an Oly Pen.. hubby bought that cam for me for xmas.
> It's pretty good but I found the auto focus slooooow.
> 
> 
> Cutie doggies as always!



OMG Kitty....LOL...you sure know your camera!!...I remember he mentioned something Pen...LOL..


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! They are all sooo cute!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Great shots..of beautiful babies!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Your pack is adorable as always.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

What gorgeous pics, I wish I could get such great shots of mine, but they won't co-operate.

I love Mojie's little tongue, it makes him look so cheeky


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i got all excited when i saw the title to the thread and u no why!!... mojie <3
I love the photos, i think they are super cute and i also love NaNa and Tuctuc too!!
very cute! x


----------

